# Remapping Manuel - Stage 1



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Hey all,

Seriously considering remapping my 1.8 as it can be taken from 190 to 250bhp, which is insane! My only worry is I’ve got the manual & if it will handle the increase long term. I know the DSGs are over engineered but not so sure if the manuals are as reliable.
Also, has anyone with the 1.8 had the remap? If so, hearing your thoughts on it would be great 🙂


----------



## TB205GTI (Dec 12, 2021)

If you are concerned with the remap and the gearbox/clutch - then ask your tuner to make a remap with a slowly torque ramp-up. If your tuner cannot do that - find another tuner


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, An increase of 60 BHP is very optimistic, but yes gearbox will cope easily with a stage 1 remap. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

I had mine remapped February 2020 to 240bhp with a reputable tuner.
Last month I had to get the entire gearbox replaced. 
The remap may or may not have been the cause.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

250bhp is either very optimistic or dangerous for the car. Safe stage 1 for the 1.8 is usually in the 230bhp/330Nm range.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't forget the 1.8 has the dry DSG (not wet DQ250 one), it can't stand sensible torque increase



Hoggy said:


> Hi, An increase of 60 BHP is very optimistic, but yes gearbox will cope easily with a stage 1 remap.
> Hoggy.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

We had few people here come and complain that their clutch is slipping after remapping a manual gearbox TT. But like TB205GT said, just pick a remap that is easy on the torque build up.

OP said that his 1.8 is manual transmission. But still I never knew 1.8 had a different DSG. Thought it also had DQ250. You learn something everyday.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> don't forget the 1.8 has the dry DSG (not wet DQ250 one), it can't stand sensible torque increase


OP said that his 1.8 is manual transmission. But still I never knew 1.8 had a different DSG. Thought it also had DQ250. You learn something everyday. 

Also OP, just make sure to use a genuine reputable tuner company that has warranty on their work. Too many people go to their version of "reputable" tuning companies. And then come back to 5 different forums and complain how their car is ruined.

Also the issue with power transfer for the FWD is something to consider. 2.0 TFSI has 230hp and it wheelspins in some cases. So maybe dont run and do 250hp map?

Or be prepared to also buy ultra sticky tires.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, forgot he has the manual.. better than dry DSG, in my opinion (heard lot of troubles on it)


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks all for the advice! I think I’ll keep looking around for a tuner & go with a more gradual torque increase. Can anyone recommend a place round Glasgow area?


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, forgot he has the manual.. better than dry DSG, in my opinion (heard lot of troubles on it)


My last car, a Leon 1.8, had that DSG. It was my understanding the early boxes had issues but later ones were more robust. Would make sense the TT also has it as it’s the same 1.8 in my understanding. But yes, very glad to be back to manual. Might be the last manual I can ever get if things keep going the way they are!


----------

